# Last few days-Rats need homes! transport available from Phil. PA to NY, PA, NJ



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

*I am posting for Sally Andersen:*
Sally Andersen May 24, 2010 at 12:33pm
Subject: Humane League Needs Your Help to Rescue Lab Rats!

A local university uses male albino rats for psychological testing, and usually kill them when they are done with them. The Humane League has worked out an arrangement with the lab that they'll give us the rats if we can find homes for them. We cannot house these rats, and it is VERY URGENT that they find homes as soon as possible, since the rats we cannot find homes for will be killed.

The rats are all albino intact males, and should be kept separate from any other non-lab rats due to their weakened immune systems. They are all between the ages of 5-9 months, and generally live up to 2 years. All of these little guys are very friendly and social and get along great with each other. They were used for psychological testing, so other than their slightly weaker immune systems they are healthy and not radioactive or anything .

We are able to get these rats in 2 weeks, and URGENTLY need homes for them, so if you or anyone you know is thinking about adopting a couple lovely rats PLEASE message me or email me at [email protected]

Thanks!

Sally Andersen
Projects Director
The Humane League, PA (Philadelphia, but rat transport is possible--PA, NY, NJ)


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Rats need help! transport available, NY, PA, NJ*

Is there any transport to Canada?


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Rats need help! transport available, NY, PA, NJ*

Thank you for asking! We might be able to get rats to Hudson NY, but we would have to work on a rattie train north from there, and I'm still working on the leg to Hudson. Since these are rescue rats, there are truckers who might help, but I don't know about Canada. Where in Canada? [email protected]


----------

